# My pup may poo way too much...



## BrixDeRossi (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a 15 week old pup and got her when she was 10 weeks. Since I brought her home her stools have always been loose and even diarrhea like. She was sick 2nd week home with upper respiratory infection and was on antibiotics for 10 days. When I asked at the shelter I rescued her from what she was eating they said it was whatever donated food they had at the time so just feed her whatever I wanted. Researched and decided on Blue Wilderness Puppy...Vet just said probably stress when I took her in for her sneezing. so now that she's off her medicine I dropped off a stool sample to test just to be on the safe side. She eats about 2 table spoons 3x a day.

She seems to poop a lot though, I know puppies potty a lot but I'm thinking her food doesn't agree with her. Treats seem to upset her stomach too. Gave her a few Pet Botanics mini treats took her out to potty then left for couple of hours and she had gone like 6 times... it was a mess even with two puppy pads. First puppy, not just a Chi and dont know if that's normal. Don't give treats cause I'm afraid it Will make her sick.

Sorry for the lengthy post! I just wanted include all the deets ;] I've read a lot of good things on here about Fromm. My lil lady Trip is about 2lbs and will eat her food not a picky eater. What do you guys think? 

Thanks!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome to CP and congrats on the new pup! 

Pups do poop a bit more more than adults but it should be normal looking. It is possible that she has worms or some other sort of parasite which would account for the loose stools. When will you hear back from the vet on that?

Over feeding can also cause loose stools in a puppy. Do you know how much she weighs? I over fed poor Taz when I first got her. I had never had a puppy that small before - she weighed 1.25 lbs - and ended up eating a tablespoon four times a day. At fifteen weeks, I think you are correct at feeding three times a day but I wonder if the quantity is too much. 

It could be that the food doesn't agree with her. If so, Fromm would be an excellent choice for both your dogs in my opinion. 

Good luck with you pup and let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I switched from Blue to Fromm, works well with both my dogs. Sounds like your little girl has gotten off to a rough start. I agree with Terri, post above. A shelter should know to keep a dog on the same food switching all the time messes up their digestive system. When you change food it should be introduced a small amounts with the food they are already on, new food introduced slowly, 25% to 50% to 100% over a week period.


----------



## BrixDeRossi (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, that's why I had asked them what she was eating to make sure I transitioned slowly but it seemed like she was getting whatever... I also wondered if I fed too much but she is always hungry and eats all her food.

I'll hear back tomorrow from the vet. Hopefully its nothing but I did also notice like mucus in her poop yesterday and this morning 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with the above posts. If you hear back and it isn't worms or another parasite then I would look at the amount of food or possibly the food itself.

We just transitioned Jaxx from ZP to Fromm because he was itching all the time on ZP. I was feeding the amount I thought was right compared for his size and the k/cup. I was at my whits end because I knew he should have been transitioned but he was going poo a lot and it was normally very soft. I talked to another user here that had transitioned from/to the same food. She suggested I could be overfeeding. The next day Jaxx was back to normal. I also got some pumpkin out of the freezer that I keep in there just for Jaxx to help firm up his stools.


----------



## BrixDeRossi (Mar 27, 2013)

I've read about pumpkin so I'll try that too. Thank you! :]


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

BrixDeRossi said:


> I've read about pumpkin so I'll try that too. Thank you! :]


Just make sure it is pumpkin not the pie mixture with pumpkin in it. I bought a can once when Jaxx was sick and it doesn't take much so I took and froze a little bit in individual bags in the freezer. That way if he is having tummy issues I can just take one bag out. Jaxx loves it frozen too although he normally takes it back to his bed to eat it so I end up washing his bed afterward.


----------



## BrixDeRossi (Mar 27, 2013)

Ahh! Good idea! I appreciate it. I'm new to all this and feel like I'm not doing anything right sometimes! But honestly she's a great puppy cause it's not ever anything SHE is doing bad. Probably my fault lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Puppies are definitely a learning curve. That's why it's great to have a forum like this to ask questions. More experienced people have been where you are and experienced everything you are experiencing. I can't tell you how many questions I had when I got Toby. Without this forum, I don't think I would be half as good of a chi mom as I am. 

I agree that it may be something simple like overfeeding. I also second the canned pumpkin. If you choose to change foods, I can't recommend Fromm enough. I switched to it in December and I've loved it. Toby has thrived. But I would wait until you rule out parasites and overfeeding. 

Good luck and welcome!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi and welcome to Chi people!! I am going go throw this out there FWIW. Blue Buffalo is an excellent food for sure, but I think I would go ahead and change to Fromm if you can get Fromm easily enough and I would go ahead and start with the grain free formulas. My reasoning is this--Although BB is an excellent food, I have heard of a lot of dogs that can't handle it. If they can, they can and that's great, but if they are prone to tummy trouble they seem to have it on Wilderness--maybe the high protein or the type of protein--IDK. Secondly, some dogs--maybe even many dogs--can tolerate grain, eat it and do fine, but later on down the road develop allergies. Why take your chances? Just start from the beginning with grain-free. I would make this food change whether stool samples show parasites, but you can wait until results come back. Overfeeding can be corrected on the Fromm.

As far as shelters feeding whatever is donated, I'm sure they know that feeding different foods and changing without transition upsets dog's stomachs, but with the operating budgets of most shelters and the donation of so many different brands of foods I think they just have to do what they have to do.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Since your pup was on antibiotics, they may have wiped out all of the good bacteria in the gut. Get some probiotics (health food store, or vet) and see what that does in addition to all the good advice you have been given.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd be getting her some good probiotics too, it will build up a lot of good gut bacteria to help digestion.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi. Welcome to CP - we'd love to see pics. I was about to say what Dee and Susan said - probiotics will help because of the antibiotics but even if that's not the issue, they're always good. Fromm has pre and probiotics in its formulas. I'm also with Tina in that I think Fromm is a great food especially if you have a dog with tummy troubles so I'd think about switching. The grain free formula of the 4 star nutritionals has a 5 star rating. The ones with grain have 4 stars. The gold formulas have a 4 star rating and I don't much like the sound of the classics so I'd stay away from them, but they have a 3.5 star rating. I feed gold because we can't get the 4 star nutritionals in the UK yet. I also find that it's the most reasonably priced food I've tried so far. 

From your post it sounds like you have done absolutely everything right and care very much for your little girl. Sounds like you're doing a great job so far. Either way, we all starte out somewhere and that is the beauty of CP. I've leaned so much here an it's because there are so many lovely, knowledgable people here who are passionate about the subject and wi not judge you for asking too many questions or asking stupid questions as long as your dog's best interests are at heart. I read Chihuahuas for dummies before I read this site and I would highly recommend it so long as you ignore the nutrition section! I downloaded it off the Internet or you can usually find it cheap on eBay. I hope you find out what is bothering her soon and sorry for the length of my reply! I tend to ramble


----------



## BrixDeRossi (Mar 27, 2013)

Am I glad I found this group! All the great advice and friendly responses are so nice to get. Its funny I read on another post that Chihuahuas for Dummies was a great resource so I will see if I can find it!

I am def going to switch to Fromm but I should know tomorrow what the results are. I appreciate everyone taking the time to respond. I did feed her a lil less today and did notice she didn't go in a pooping spree but still soft and runny. I was researching and should be able to get Fromm close by :]


----------



## BrixDeRossi (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah I can understand shelters get what they can get so I didn't press them and just got what I thought would be best...


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That sounds great  I don't know what I would have done without CP. This is my first time having my own dogs and I don't remember my family pets being puppies never mind having no idea (or access to) about good nutrition on the UK. Chihuahuas for dummies taught me all the basics but this place taught me all the things on how to look after them perfectly. There are so many things I wouldn't be doing without CP and the support I got the first time Mylo was ill was just invaluable! Not to mention when he was neutered! Everyone is amazing here and I feel like CP has just changed my life in general


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ooops! I was going to says probiotics too, but by the time I finished my book of a post I forgot. Glad Sue and Dee remembered. Although they are included in many quality kibble there is no way to know if they are viable. I have seen one dog food company that did advertise viable probiotics, but I can't remember which one that was (I feel like I have looked at several hundred thousand. Haha) I would recommend adding a separate one to the food. Karen (Jesuschick) gave me the name of two good ones. I can't remember the one she uses, and I chose the other one--Iflora Digestion Formula by Pro pets, but a vet told me just to get one from a health food store, and it would be fine.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I personally wouldn't trust any probiotic in dog food - it's been "cooked" for crying out loud, surely that's got to kill it? The only probiotics I know that are viable are suspended in liquid and can't be exposed to air until taken and those in powder form that are keep in the fridge below a certain temperature. I actually keep ALL meds in the fridge, regardless of what animals they're for. 

*Oh, except formaldahyde (?) based products for fish, they turn deadly when refrigerated apparently.*

ETA: Dog & human gut flora is completely different, and due to the dog's high level of acid that can kill germs that can kill us, I only ever use canine probiotics developed specifically for dogs and, generally, you get what you pay for.


----------



## BrixDeRossi (Mar 27, 2013)

I see... I will make sure to ask the vet. She was sorta in lala land when I first took my lil lady in and getting puppy kisses lol

She wasn't too concerned when I mentioned diarrhea so didnt know to ask all these great questions you guys are coming up with! May need to find another one...


----------



## ittychichilover (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats on your new lil chi! Be sure to ask the vet if she checked specifically for the protozoan parasite Giardia! It is often overlooked. It requires a separate type of testing that most vets don't do while performing the fecal testing for worms and general parasites. It definitely causes mucus in the firm or loose stool and diarrhea as well. Puppies generally have this passed from their mother or from other dogs in a kennel environment. Adult dogs and humans can pass this parasite to each other as well. Good luck!


----------



## BrixDeRossi (Mar 27, 2013)

Turns out she did have giardia and coccidia... Believe that's how you spell second one. She was on a 3 day treatment and will need to take another stool sample in another week to be sure it's gone. Now she seems a lil constipated though... Like she wants to poo but nothing really comes out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

BrixDeRossi said:


> Turns out she did have giardia and coccidia... Believe that's how you spell second one. She was on a 3 day treatment and will need to take another stool sample in another week to be sure it's gone. Now she seems a lil constipated though... Like she wants to poo but nothing really comes out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad to hear you found out the issue and that she has been treated for it. The canned pumpkin mentioned earlier would help with the constipation. It may take a few days for her system to sort itself out after the treatment.


----------



## ittychichilover (Feb 10, 2013)

Glad you find out the problem! Look for Digestive Enzymes by NaturVet. It's powder form prebiotics & probiotics. Very good for their digestive system especially during treatments with antibiotics. It will put back the good flora into their system. I put this in my Chi's food daily along with 1/4 tsp of raw organic coconut oil. You can add a bit of water, coconut water or Additional Answers Raw Goat's milk for pets and mix it all up. If you live in Los Angeles it's really easy to find the Goat's Milk. Otherwise you can go to their website and order. I've noticed major health improvements with the supplements mentioned above. After using the Goat's milk my Chi's eyes were so glossy and clear and the tear stains and goop were gone! Consider a raw diet as well. They have frozen raw forms if you don't want to prep it all yourself. I use Primal Freeze raw frozen lamb nuggets. Take care!


----------

